# Silverstone Sugo SG02 SFF chassis



## Darksaber (Jul 28, 2007)

The Sugo SG02 is a small form factor case for MicroATX motherboards which is based on the SG01 Evolution but brings it to the mainstream segment at a much lower price point. The interior of the SFF case is kept very simple but efficient, which makes installation a breeze, while the very unusual white color variant will certainly stand out on any desk, living room or LAN party and goes great with a silver optical drive or two.

*Show full review*


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 31, 2007)

I would really like to see more completed build pictures involving the case, things such as where to hide wires, what the case looks like with parts inside, no light/flash if the case has lights. That type of thing. Just seems like the reviews aren't as in depth as they could be.


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 31, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I would really like to see more completed build pictures involving the case, things such as where to hide wires, what the case looks like with parts inside, no light/flash if the case has lights. That type of thing. Just seems like the reviews aren't as in depth as they could be.



Hi Kenny!

If you let me know what specificly you want to see, I could arrange for it. But there is simply not much to photograph inside the case, as the inner layout is nice and simple. There are no real places to hide cables at all. That is why I suggested a modular PSU, which sould reduce any cable clutter.




straight, clean layout, no holes, no cable hideaway possible.

The only place you could route cables is between the hard drive cage and front of the case. But the only cables there are the front panel and power/reset/lights cable for the mainboard.

Another area is the unused drive bay, just stuff al the unused PSU cables inside the bottom drive bay if unused.

Let me know what picture you want to see.

cheers
DS


----------



## deekortiz3 (Jul 31, 2007)

As far as Silverstone's SFF cases go the SG03 is the best. You guys should review one. The case is amazing.... and can fit an 8800GTX


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 31, 2007)

deekortiz3 said:


> As far as Silverstone's SFF cases go the SG03 is the best. You guys should review one. The case is amazing.... and can fit an 8800GTX



Agreed! Maybe we get the chance (if the right people are reading this) .

cheers
DS


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree.

Also, Silverstone and Shuttle seem to have the compact SFF case dead nutts to me.


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 31, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> I agree.
> 
> Also, Silverstone and Shuttle seem to have the compact SFF case dead nutts to me.



What does that mean?! Don't overlook the Thermaltake Lanbox series-my Lite can EASILY accommodate the HIS x1950 Pro with Accelero X2


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 6, 2007)

I prefer this chassis to the SG01 Evo - much nicer in black too.


----------

